# CS2 upgrade needs Ph'shop 7 (or earlier), have but can't install on new MacBook



## eimearg (Apr 24, 2010)

I have always bought licensed software but now find myself caught between a rock and a hard place when I try to install Adobe CS2 on my recently acquired MacBook Pro.

The problem arises because the Adobe CS2 software will only install if you have already got a licensed copy of Photoshop 7.0 or later. I have  Photoshop 4.0 - worked with happily it for years (using OS 9) on my beloved old iMac, before I bit the bullet and upgraded with the CS2 software.  That worked fine on my iMac (ran parallel OS 9 and 10 for a good while)

But my MacBook Pro obviously only has OS X on it, so I cannot install Photoshop 4.0 and consequently cannot install the upgrade to CS2 disks. What to do? Do I really have to buy CS2 from scratch again (or CS3 or 4 or 5 or whatever) to get it to install on my MacBook Pro?

Eimear


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 24, 2010)

You'll need CS3 or newer in order to run on new Mac.


----------



## Kur15iMac (Apr 26, 2010)

I have CS2 installed on my iMac Intel with OS X 10.6.3. No problems - runs under Rosetta.


----------



## eimearg (Apr 27, 2010)

I just ASSUMED the CS2 upgrade disks would not load up as Photoshop 4 was not loaded on my machine and it said it was a prerequisite. But CS2 upgrade disks asked to either locate the version of Photoshop or enter the serial code. Hunky dory! Thanks guys!


----------

